# Please Help - Script Error



## mish (Feb 13, 2007)

During the last few weeks, when visiting this site, I've had messages re script error & had to click on yes, yes, yes to keep running.  Don't know if it's my puter... but went back, deleted cookies, ran ccleaner and then restored to previous date.  Still having same prob. after visiting this site.  Please help.  TIA


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2007)

Mish, please send a ticket to the help desk so that our technical support can advise you.


----------



## mish (Feb 13, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Mish, please send a ticket to the help desk so that our technical support can advise you.


 
Hi Alix.  No ticket item appears -- only the repeated message on my screen script error, several times.  Sushi mentioned a cookie in one of his posts.  I'm at a loss here to figure out why this happens.


----------



## mugsy27 (Feb 13, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Mish, please send a ticket to the help desk so that our technical support can advise you.



i spend 1/2 my day saying that to people!


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry mish, scroll to the bottom of your screen and click on Contact Us on the bottom blue tool bar. That will send you to the man with the magic fingers who can advise you on what to do. He helped Sushi and I'm sure he can help you too.


----------



## mish (Feb 13, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Sorry mish, scroll to the bottom of your screen and click on Contact Us on the bottom blue tool bar. That will send you to the man with the magic fingers who can advise you on what to do. He helped Sushi and I'm sure he can help you too.


 
Thanks Alix. Will see if I can access that contact feature when that script error keeps coming up. Again, in approx the last month, several probs on the site - as I move my mouse, ads? Chrystler (sp) etc appear, pics diappear -- again I ran spy bot, ad-aware, ccleaner & finally restored my puter to a former date -- still problems. Hope it can be worked out.


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2007)

Me too! If for some reason you can't access that feature, post here again and I'll go do the contact thing for you myself.


----------



## mish (Feb 13, 2007)

Much appreciated, Alix, cause I've encountered so many glitches on this site of late, it's not worth resetting/restoring my computer.  Hope it gets straightened out.


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm sorry Mish because I know how frustrating that can be but I've not had on single solitary moment of problems here except the changes we were forwarned about.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 13, 2007)

I know next to nothing about computers - just enough to be dangerous.

But doesn't "script" have something to do with Java (whatever _that_ is)?


----------



## Ben P (Feb 13, 2007)

I've sent Mish a PM to begin resolving the problem.  On another note, if users are unable to use the "Contact Us" feature, they can also email support@discusscooking as a final option.  It is less beneficial since the "Contact Us" section helps to organize the information and send it to the correct person, but should still go into out helpdesk system.
And while there are other types of web scripting languages, JavaScript is run in a user's web browser and very common.

Best Regards,
Ben P


----------



## jesse_cool5 (Feb 14, 2007)

I certinally haven't run into this problem using the latest version of firefox, what browser are you using when you see this problem? have you tried a different one such as firefox? If your using IE this link

How to Troubleshoot Script Errors in Internet Explorer

May help you solve your problem though it is a very rough guide.

neutral: this course is sucking all my time otherwise i would have made a reply sooner.)


----------

